

Startup Quote: Kyle Bragger, co-founder, Forrst - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2144283109

======
raychancc
Get a mentor in the applicable field if you’re at all unsure of what you’re
looking for.

\- Kyle Bragger (@kylebragger)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2144283109>

